# Bow mount for trolling motor...where to get it



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a transom mount Minn Kota that I want to get on the bow. Where can I get one of the mounts that is bolted with a plate to the bow and it has an arm that comes up and turns at 90 deg to another plate?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of what I want...found it on the cast and blast section.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/advan...lling&osCsid=386a1d1f1302fc71b91520a54fc48834


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

$160...dang! The motor costs just a bit more. Is that the only option for that kind of mount? I will keep looking.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this for a Gheenoe? There are nice ones on the Gheenoe manufacturing site.

http://www.gheenoe.net/goodies.html

I think they are $125 + shipping.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i had one that was nothing more than a peice of aluminum bent at a 90 with a gusset welded on for strength and attached is a peice of wood for the motor to clamp too, boat house marine has them up here in jax. for a little over $50   i bought one of the birdsall marine ones for the fin and feather, its a nice peice , a little pricey   but worth it if you ask me


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

My little boat is completely open. No place to really bolt it down. I'd like to mount it about 18" to 24" behind the bow. I know this looks awkward but it was the way we did things early on. (1950's)


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

$10 for a 6' section of 2 1/2" square aluminum fence post. So I guess my mount cost about $3.33. I've got 4 feet left that I'll sell you for $6.66 

I will say that the fence post is plenty stout for my 40lb thrust TM, but I probably would want something a little more hefty for a more powerful TM.


----------



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

Local scrap yard should have something you can use.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

How about something like this?










http://www.thinwaterboats.com/4.html


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think that may be perfect...thanks so much. I would paint it white to match the boat.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

The Birdsall and Bluepoint mounts are very nice. If you don't need a removable mount then you may find something cheaper but not nicer.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i had on the mud minnow, cost around $50 bucks at boathouse marine, worked great just not as fancy as the birdsall ones


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I have birdsall marine one on my boat worth the money I love it!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Similar to the one above. This is an older picture. I epoxied over the holes and painted it. Looks Sharp.


----------

